# INTP or OTHER? You decide. Multiple questionnaires!



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

*1. What are 5 key qualities about you, and what is each of their direct opposites?*

I prefer to be sensible. The opposite of sensible would be nonsensical.
I am a dreamer. The opposite of a dreamer would be a stick-in-the-mud.
I am rational. The opposite of rational would be irrational or illogical.
I am a schemer. The opposite of this would be a witless person.
I prefer to be interesting. The opposite would be dowdy or dull.

*2. Now explain why each of the opposites COULD be you and why it might be GOOD to be that opposite characteristic. Own them even if they are negative traits.*

I have moments of being nonsensical. I’ll occasionally blurt something out that could hurt someone if taken the wrong way.
I can sometimes be a stick-in-the-mud. Sometimes I want my brain to shut off, and I just don’t want to do anything.
I can be illogical. Occasionally I will pull a feelings card in an argument.
I can be witless. Sometimes I can be had.
I can be dowdy/dull, mainly because I have moments where I just want to be a homebody. 

*3. What would you say to a 5-year-old child if he or she asked you what the purpose of life is?*

The purpose of life is to live.

*4. What type of advice would you give that same child on how to survive in this world?*

When you get knocked over, get right back up.

*5. If you were told you only had one year to live from today, and it was 100% guaranteed that you would die exactly 1 year from now, what would you do in that year? *

Try to write a masterpiece.
*
6. Why aren't you doing this now?*

Writer’s block.
*
7. What do you really want in your truest self? *

Calm and peace.

*8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?*

I’ve settled for researching instead of doing: I always wanted to be an active medical professional such as a doctor, physician’s assistant or nurse.

*9. What are your defense mechanisms?*

My main defense mechanism is to appear as a prickly, irritable asshole in order to keep people at arm’s length.

*10. What are some good habits that are needed for living a healthy adult life?*

The knowledge that sometimes you have to walk away. The knowledge that sometimes you need to take a break. The knowledge that you cannot win everyone over to your side. The knowledge that there are no absolute truths or absolute laws. Above all, this knowledge needs to be applied.

*11. What are you like in relaxed and non-threatening situations?*

Very calm and laidback – an informal, goofy jokester.
*
12. What is your predominant fault?*

Seething anger.
*
13. Think of a time when you felt at ease and connected to yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?*

I can’t say that I’ve truly felt this, but the closest I’ve been I merely felt at peace with the world.

*14. Think of a time when you felt anxious and disconnected from yourself and others. What did you think about yourself, others, and the entire world during this time?*

Felt that everything was complete and utter shit. Felt that life was beyond worthless and useless.

*15. What is an addiction or urge that seems to drive you as almost as if you’re not in control? Almost like an alien force that drives or pushes you down.*

The internet turns me into a spellbound procrastinator. 
*
16. What things do you feel you cannot do because they might jeopardize your survival?*

I have to be perfect. Imperfection is unacceptable.
I have to appear faultless in the eyes of others. Anything less is unacceptable and dangerous.
I have to be ambitious because lack of ambition means floundering and being nothing.

*17. What do you need in your life to face your fears?*

I need to learn that perfection is unattainable.

*18. What is your own personal mission statement?*

Life is life. Live and learn.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time,mental illness**, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I’m not stressed at the moment, but I do have medicinally mediated bipolar disorder type II. I am a 27-year-old female, and my current state of mind is one of boredom, questioning and curiosity.

*1. Click on this link: **Flickr: Explore!* *Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
Landschaft mit Regenbogen | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

My first impression is that it looks cobbled together; the lighting doesn’t quite seem to match from portion to portion. The description of the image is “montage”, so I assume that I am not incorrect in my assumptions. I find the composition to be mundane, but the clarity and vibrancy of the image are impressive and somewhat make up for how boring the composition is. To make the montage better, the horse should have been somewhat closer to the tree (although not in the middle of the photo), and the rainbow needed to arch higher than where it did. I have no emotional impression from the image, but it does fascinate me (and I kind of want to fix the compositional errors.)
*
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Irritation. Annoyance. Exasperation.

These three feelings/emotions would be running through my head along with a silent, “Fucking really?” My outward reactions would be to look for my AAA card while asking the driver if they have AAA membership. Practical stuff.

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

Irritation. Annoyance. Exasperation.

These three feelings/emotions would be running through my head again along with another silent, “Fucking really?” I would find it immensely inconsiderate of the driver or anyone in the group to willy-nilly inconvenience the others, but I’m not sure if I would say anything. I might voice my opinion or I might not. I would probably be very grousy and grumpy if I did have to go to the after party. I am a very grouchy bitch when I feel that someone is being inconsiderate and inconveniencing others.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I am from the south. This happens all the time, where I find people spouting ignorant baloney with which their ignorant baby boomer parents have inculcated them. It’s obnoxious to me when people cannot form their own opinions and parrot back whatever someone else says simply because that person is to them someone to venerate. 

That doesn’t quite answer the question, but for the most part, I’ve found that people whose opinions clash with mine tend to be ignorant of the subject at hand. I am not much of a believer, per se, but if someone tries to counteract my beliefs or knowledge with ignorant baloney, I will call them out on their factual incorrectness or inconsistencies.

Inwardly, I’m irascibly angry if someone says something that would egregiously violate my internal beliefs. Outwardly, I have gotten to a point where I will lambaste people for ignorance, especially if they stick to their guns when they are clearly in the wrong. I’m not sure whether I hate ignorance or intransigence more. 

If it isn’t egregious, by the way, I probably will correct them and move on – unless they keep stating something incorrectly.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

It again depends on whether or not it’s egregious or not. If someone’s beating his or her child in public, I’m going to say something. If someone is bullying someone, again I will say something. I’ve finally gotten over my fear of offending people if they’re clearly in the wrong.

As for something that clashed with my habits, I can tell you from experience. I live in a state of what I call organized chaos. People think that I have no organization system; however, I know exactly where something is unless someone rearranges my things, piles of books or piles of papers. After 27 years, my mother still does not understand my organizational habits because I’m not putting everything into a filing cabinet. That said, I don’t live in a pigsty, nor do I condone such living arrangements. 

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I always have trouble pinpointing my values. I know what they are when they’re crossed, as in when someone vocally criticizes or castigates something against my beliefs. I know that I believe that there are can be no absolute truths. The world works in shades of gray, not in black and white. That said, I strongly value family.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?* 

I’m both sweet and pugnacious. It’s a bizarre combination.
*
b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*

How easily I anger. I’m usually very calm, but I am very quick to anger. It’s something I’m somewhat ashamed of. I also view myself as something of a coward. I’d like to be more brave.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

My hunches about people and their motivations are usually correct, but this may be because I’m something of a pessimist. Also, I’m fairly adept at pattern recognition, and I can generally make my way through various puzzles set in front of me.
*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

I enjoy being around intelligent people who give intelligent discussion. This can energize me. However, ignoramuses and contrarians irritate me to no end and will quickly drain my energy because I’m angry when I listen to them talk.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*
I try not to share my inner observations, because they’re either bizarre or nostalgic.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Cognitive functions at the moment:


*Cognitive Process**Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)*extraverted Sensing (Se) ************** (14.3)
unusedintroverted Sensing (Si) **************************************** (40.3)
excellent useextraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************************** (34.1)
good useintroverted Intuiting (Ni) ***************************** (29.5)
average useextraverted Thinking (Te) **************************************** (40.5)
excellent useintroverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************************* (43.6)
excellent useextraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************** (17.3)
limited useintroverted Feeling (Fi) ******************** (20.8)
limited use


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you ever considered ISTP?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Have you ever considered ISTP?


Why would you even suggest that when Ne is so obvious? Also, compare the Se and Si on the K2C test.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I might expand on this when I get to a computer (on my phone now and in a lecture) I wrote the other post in a hurry right before I went to my lecture.

If you consider a type, you should also consider the type(s) close to it, in this case it was ISTP.
K2C is only a test that shows you the raw data (the cog functions) but other than that it's just another test and just as accurate.
I don't know how long she has been typed INTP, but during that time she has adapted how an INTP should be (thus showing more Ne and Si in the test)
I was gonna ask why she doubted her type, but didn't have time.

In questionnaire 2, question 1 she states what's in the picture and not any interpretation. What we see there appears to be Se, but I would still like to know why she questioned her type as that is of importance.

I'm keeping an open mind.
When you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.
Or something like that


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I might expand on this when I get to a computer (on my phone now and in a lecture) I wrote the other post in a hurry right before I went to my lecture.
> 
> If you consider a type, you should also consider the type(s) close to it, in this case it was ISTP.
> K2C is only a test that shows you the raw data (the cog functions) but other than that it's just another test and just as accurate.
> ...


It's not Se at all, it's Ti with Ne. She's actually not describing a single concrete detail about the picture, she's deconstructing it to the core. I wrote exactly the same when I did Spades' questionnaire. I focused on the technique used for the photo but not once did I describe the actual details. It's highly theoretical.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, with respect, we're talking about her and not you. Thus I want her opinions and explanations, not yours.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well, with respect, we're talking about her and not you. Thus I want her opinions and explanations, not yours.


I was saying that the way she answered was very similar to the way I answered and I'm an INTP so that would make it more likely to make her an INTP than an ISTP. It was a simple analogy. I provided with evidence - if you don't accept it's your problem.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what's going on with your K2C results (that test is a bit iffy anyway, though) but there's Se here. I don't entirely trust myself to differentiate that from Si, however, because that's a bit of a blind spot for me, but I also think you should consider ISTP.

Out of curiosity, have you ruled out any other types?



LeaT said:


> It's not Se at all, it's Ti with Ne. She's actually not describing a single concrete detail about the picture, she's deconstructing it to the core. I wrote exactly the same when I did Spades' questionnaire. I focused on the technique used for the photo but not once did I describe the actual details. It's highly theoretical.


Actually, she focuses purely on what's there, and the composition of the picture, and then she suggests ways of improving it. I'm not sure how that's Ti-Ne at all.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> My first impression is that *it looks cobbled together*; *the lighting doesn’t quite seem to match from portion to portion*. *The description of the image is “montage”*, so I assume that I am not incorrect in my assumptions. I find the composition to be mundane, but the clarity and vibrancy of the image are impressive and somewhat make up for how boring the composition is. To make the montage better, the horse should have been somewhat closer to the tree (although not in the middle of the photo), and the rainbow needed to arch higher than where it did. I have no emotional impression from the image, but it does fascinate me (and I kind of want to fix the compositional errors.)


The bolded text is most likely Se and the underlined part of the text seems to be more TiSe than TiNe.

However, that she is an ITP is obvious.


----------



## curiouscharacter (Aug 3, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> *8. What have you substituted/settled for compared to what you really want?*
> 
> I’ve settled for researching instead of *doing*: I always wanted to be an active medical professional such as a doctor, physician’s assistant or nurse.
> 
> ...


I am getting the vibes of ISTJ/INTJ...
I myself am INTP/ENTP, and can certainly feel more 'J' in you than myself...
BTW, i will like to listen from you on my type, based on the post in this community (can't link being a newbie!)
Thanks


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

ISTP is an interesting suggestion, although I question it because I do not demonstrate Se -- I demonstrate Si. Se typically requires living in the present, and I typically do not. When I am sensate it involves impressions of the past: nostalgia.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Perhaps said:


> Actually, she focuses purely on what's there, and the composition of the picture, and then she suggests ways of improving it. I'm not sure how that's Ti-Ne at all.


In that case I'm an ISTP too. Se is focused on sensative details - a house is red, a cat is black, I see swirls and blue colors. That's not what she's doing though. She's quite theoretical - _she sees what could be_. She says, "the image could be better if this and this would change". That's the entire gist of the answer. That's highly indicative of N, not S. There's also Si towards the end:


> I have no emotional impression from the image, but it does fascinate me (and I kind of want to fix the compositional errors.)


It's kind of obvious from this that the image generated an Si-impression (it's fascinating and it frustrates her seeing that _it could be better_, and do note the "could" here), rather than seeing what it is and what it says.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

ISTP. I'm not seeing any Ne at all... as your aux, it should be immediately evident in your responses.

Also definite no on INTJ.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

hela said:


> ISTP. I'm not seeing any Ne at all... as your aux, it should be immediately evident in your responses.
> 
> Also definite no on INTJ.


Where do you see Se? 

I see Ne here for example:



> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> I am from the south. This happens all the time, where I find people spouting ignorant baloney with which their ignorant baby boomer parents have inculcated them. It’s obnoxious to me when people cannot form their own opinions and parrot back whatever someone else says simply because that person is to them someone to venerate.
> 
> ...


She starts on an entirely different tangent actually and she has to backtrack to the original question. Doesn't strike me as Ni-backtracking.

I also see Ne here:



> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> 
> It again depends on whether or not it’s egregious or not. If someone’s beating his or her child in public, I’m going to say something. If someone is bullying someone, again I will say something. I’ve finally gotten over my fear of offending people if they’re clearly in the wrong.
> 
> As for something that clashed with my habits, I can tell you from experience. I live in a state of what I call organized chaos. People think that I have no organization system; however, I know exactly where something is unless someone rearranges my things, piles of books or piles of papers. After 27 years, my mother still does not understand my organizational habits because I’m not putting everything into a filing cabinet. That said, I don’t live in a pigsty, nor do I condone such living arrangements.


Talking about organization, her mother and her living conditions got nothing to do with the question in question and is suggestive of Ne use. Se would end up with an entirely different conclusion related to Ni: The moral of the story is... 

My impression is that her Ne is just very subdued, perhaps due to the stronger Si which would make sense given the K2C result. It is rare to see people score equal on both Pe functions or score in such a way which could be contrary to their preferred Pe function.


----------



## curiouscharacter (Aug 3, 2012)

Your TOP 3 functions, as per cognitive functions result you posted are :
Ti > Te > Si

Your mention in your responses the need to be 'ambitious', 'faultless' and 'perfect' (*T*J type). You also agree to demonstrate Si.
So what do you think about ISTJ (i.e. Si-Te) ???


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

curiouscharacter said:


> Your TOP 3 functions, as per cognitive functions result you posted are :
> Ti > Te > Si
> 
> Your mention in your responses the need to be 'ambitious', 'faultless' and 'perfect' (*T*J type). You also agree to demonstrate Si.
> So what do you think about ISTJ (i.e. Si-Te) ???


What about considering her enneagram that's 1w9 first? Those adjectives you mention are all related to enneagram 1 and to a degree 3.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> ISTP is an interesting suggestion, although I question it because I do not demonstrate Se -- I demonstrate Si. Se typically requires living in the present, and I typically do not. When I am sensate it involves impressions of the past: nostalgia.


Alright, still tho 


> *Se*, or *extroverted Sensing*, is dominant for ESxP, secondary for ISxP, tertiary for ENxJ and inferior for INxJ. It is the attitude that what is directly apparent in our immediate physical surroundings is the most important thing to go by. Se leads you to follow your gut instincts, pay very close attention to what's going on around you, and respond to things in the moment in whatever way will make the strongest and most immediate guttural, sensory impact on others. Se users are so present-focused that they're often on the cutting edge of new trends because they place so much emphasis on what is current and new. They like to learn things via a hands-on, figure-it-out-by-experimenting-as-you-go, direct experiential approach (in this way they are similar to Ne) but they are more focused on what is immediately tangible than on what their surroundings might be changed into. They usually pay a lot of attention to their physical appearance and are very good with reading body language and using it to immediately size up a person or a situation and respond instinctively. They can be quite impulsive and prone to overindulgence in sensory pleasures, but they also know how to work a crowd and they tend to make themselves into reflections of current popular trends--whatever will make an impact.
> 
> Se is the opposite of Ni because it intentionally focuses on the literal surface meaning of exactly what is going on right in front of you right now, whereas Ni tries to ignore that and see the hidden meaning in what is not directly apparent.





> *Si*, or *introverted Sensing*, is dominant for ISxJ, secondary for ESxJ, tertiary for INxP and inferior for ENxP. It's related to Se in that it deals with sensory experience, but rather than constantly scan for everything about what's going on now, it relies on internalizing those experiences into an extremely detailed internal map of highly vivid *memories* of those past sensory experiences. This dependence on reliving past experience and using it as a guide for the present leads to an extremely good memory for detail, and a general attitude that going with what we know for sure from having experienced it before is usually best.
> 
> Si is the opposite of Ne because rather than relate new information to some larger external, constantly changing pattern, it tries to relate all new information to something it already knows, some sensory data that it's absorbed from its past experiences. This leads to the classic Ne vs. Si battle: Ne wants to try something new just for the sake of doing something different and finding something interesting; Si wants to stick to what we've done before because its vivid memories of direct experience allow us to relate the new information to that past information we've already absorbed.
> 
> ...


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

@LeaT not quoting because I'm on my phone... all of her responses are focused on the present and action items. I realize Ne could be affected by well-developed Si, but aux typically defines communication style, and she communicates in a manner typical of Se. Not sure what you mean by the above quote about organization... it clearly ties back to the question at hand.


----------

